# KO Loft returns



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

In the past six weeks I have gone to six funerals. This last year was trying on me but I am back and once again looking for just a bird that is need of adoption near michigan. Every time I get a lead I end up going to shelters or drive to farms only to be told I was late or that the owner had decided to keep the bird. I have a hen flightless homer. I need another flightless bird for her. If you have a hen or cock I will give her a happy home. If you are 60 miles from detroit I will drive to pick up the bird. If you know a bird who needs a good home let me know. 

through adversity we find our strengths

the ko loft


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry you've had such a sad/rough time of it. There are so very many pigeons in need of homes. Hopefully one such will be in your area. 

Terry


----------

